# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box تحديثات :  Discussion here>> Mcnpro Box version 3.3.7

## mohamed73

*What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.3.7 ?* *New!!* *Hot!!*   Completed fix MT625A bugs. (Special thank ASHAKAAS Help tested)Update Main software to V3.3.7Other small report bugs fixed   *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*As  usual, Version 3.3.7 request install Suite version 2.1.3  at first,We  recommend that all customers running previous versions now  upgrade to  new version which is available for all customers with valid,  To  download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] , You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] direct upgrade your software online!*   
THANKS ASHAKAAS (**INDONESIAN) LUCKYCELL JENEPONTO SUL-SEL INDONESIA RAYA, HOPE YOUR BUSINESS BECOME MORE BETTER.  
THANKS ALL CUSTOMERS WHICH HELP US BEFORE RELEASE THIS NEW VERSION.  
Best regards ! 
Mcnbox Team*

----------

